# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Veterinary steroids used in humans

## crazy mike

If you are about to take anabolic steroids for enhancing body performance and for increasing muscle mass than you should actually know what are the sources they come from. Since over the last years the number of americans who used steroids raised to six millions ( unofficially this number can be quite higher) the market of anabolics has been invaded by many unlegit steroids providers.



There are three classes of steroids that are currently available: human grade, underground grade and veterinary steroids. Human grade steroids are designed for treating different human diseases. They are manufactured by pharmaceutical companies that meet a set of national and international standards. Human grade steroids are produced in sterile environment, and are consistently dosed. Contrary to this, underground grade steroids are at high risk of being contaminated with different bacteria, are underdosed and produced in poor sanitary conditions. In consequence, the price is much lower than in case of human grade steroids.



But in this article we will talk about veterinary steroids, which are largely used among bodybuilders for their properties. Veterinary steroids are also called horse steroids, as they are designed to be used in horse but not only. However, during the time some of them began to be very appreciated by bodybuilders due to their low side effects and amazing anabolic properties.



Veterinary steroids are good steroids since they are produced in sterile condition, following the quality measure in the place of their production. But we can not talk about the same level of control as in case of human grade. The same thing can be said about ingredients and doses, but one is for sure that they are better monitored as in case of underground grade steroids where no control is taken.



Most popular veterinary steroids used in human

By the far, Trenbolone -Acetate (Finaplix ) is one of the most powerful steroid among all steroids that proved its priority over the time. It is a horses steroid that is largely used in human, having three times stronger characteristics than testosterone . There are other two forms of Tren , but only Trenbolone-acetate is produced in veterinary steroids labs.



Tren effectively builds muscle mass and increase body strength, helping you to preserve almost all muscles gained over the cycle. It greatly reduce the recovery time too. But it is a really harsh on your health, especially if you are misused it. Be aware of this every time you are about running a Tren cycle.



Equipoise or officially named Boldenone Undecylenate is another veterinarian steroid that has been initially used in horses. It provides lean muscle mass and strength. When taking Equipoise you have not to expect fast muscle gains. In case of this steroid, gains come slowly, but are a high quality. Aside of this, Equipoise make you eat more and improve blood circulation. This means that your muscle will get more nutrients necessary for growth and they will be better oxygenated.



Winstrol (Stanozolol ) is the third most used horse steroid by bodybuilders. The version developed by veterinary labs is known as Winny-V. It is largely used during cutting cycles, as it effectively burn fat and gives nice lean muscle muscle mass gains. You simple become faster and stronger after cycling with Winstrol. This is the main reason for being so popular among performance athletes.



Thereby, if Tren is great choice for adding muscle size, Equipoise and Winny-V are a great addition to any cutting cycle, helping you to lean out and getting stronger.



Regarding their quality has to be said that only Winstrol can be found in all three sources: human grade pharmaceuticals, veterinarian grade and underground. When it comes to Tren or Equipoise you will have to choose between underground labs and veterinary grade pharmaceuticals. Since the quality of underground labs are quite low, a wiser decision would be to choose a vet grade Tren or Equipoise. For this you will have to buy a bottle of Equipoise and another one of Fna-Palettes that would have to carefully converted into Trenbolone acetate. If you decide to go this way, than be very careful to sanitary and strictly follow the right doses when mixing.



*Many people just feel uncomfortable and refuse to take something that was designed for animal use. On the other hand, there are people who found veterinarian steroids irreplaceable, offering great results for an affordable price. Also, they are quickly assimilated,

and are out of the system faster than other type of steroids. Thus, vet steroids are great pre contest choice, being hard to detect in blood tests.

*

Since are designed for animals who weigh much more than human, veterinary steroids are used in human in a very small quantity. So, you can take a 10th part of compound to get noticeable results. This means that the side effects associated with its use are reduced too. The best would be to combine a vet steroid with an one human oral or injectable. Such a stuck will boost your muscle size if you chose Tren, or get you a shredded look and increased body strength if you take Equipoise or Winstrol.



_As you see, veterinary steroids are those designed for animal use (especially horses), but are largely used in human too._ There are three most known vet steroids that are very effective for different purposes:Tren, Equipoise and Winstrol. The idea is that only one form of Tren and Equipoise is produced by vet grade pharmaceuticals. These steroids can not be found in human grade pharmaceuticals, but are produced in underground labs.



*That’s why when it comes to make a choice where to get these products from, you are advised to make you choice for vet versions. Despite they are not produced under the tight control and do not meet all quality requirements, they are better quality than underground drugs where no control is hold. Usually they are properly dosed, not contaminated and contain quality hormones. Namely the quality of the used hormone makes the difference between genuine anabolic steroid and a fake one.*

I thought that this was a helpful read for you who want to know or have a question Veterinary steroids. ...crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

....

----------


## madmuscler

That's why when it comes to make a choice where to get these products from, you are advised to make you choice for vet versions. Despite they are not produced under the tight control and do not meet all quality requirements, they are better quality than underground drugs where no control is hold. Usually they are properly dosed, not contaminated and contain quality hormones. Namely the quality of the used hormone makes the difference between genuine anabolic steroid and a fake one


Not that I'm an expert but I agree with good quality on vet products. I have run a 50 cc bottle of ganabol (Mexican equipoise ) and used the whinny V several times. Clean white at the bottom completely seperated from h20. Both high quality. I agree from my past experience

----------


## kronik420

i guess if its good enough for my horse its good enough for me  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Who's the author of the article?

----------


## crazy mike

> Who's the author of the article?


I have to go back and look, later I will get back. I had been told by the Vet years ago and an MD. That the only difference in the formulas was the PH. Now other than that maybe the level of control in the pharms. ..crazy mike

----------


## Zodiac85

So you're saying pharm grade > farm grade > ugl?

----------


## tdoe11

Awesome article. Thank you Mike!!

----------


## Term

> So you're saying pharm grade > farm grade > ugl?


Very puny Zodiac! Got me a little lolz there! Thx

----------


## Zodiac85

> Very puny Zodiac! Got me a little lolz there! Thx


Thanks. I couldn't tell if no one noticed, or it just wasn't funny.

----------


## tdoe11

> Thanks. I couldn't tell if no one noticed, or it just wasn't funny.


I laughed good at it. But before I didn't notice. Good one fine sir

----------


## Euroholic

Vet grade is Probbaly safer then most ugls out there.

----------


## RickyReed

What type of vet supplements or injections should one use to get the best result? I live in a country rural county where there are a lot of animals cows, horse's and other type of animals so if you can be more precise on which one supplements I can use to gain size and more and more mass for I am pretty big I started at 190lbs after my stroke in 2011 and then got out of the hospital 4 months after that, I was on a ventilator for 8 days where I couldn't breathe on my own but when I got out of the hospital had 3 nurses come t my house every week for a month, then I decided I could just do my own therapy, so iwent back to my gym. Power house and I have gotten up to 245lbs gotten cut, not exactly where I want to be but it is coming around great. I am benching 450lbs and if there is not anyone there I will just do dumbbells and unfortunately we only have up to 120lbs but I do 10 reps 4 sets and it really works out great. if anyone has any suggestions let me know thanks

----------

